# A book showing the rise of Romanism simultaneous with an account of the true Church?



## Confessor (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of such a book? It would seem to be a great counter to many Romanist apologists' claims that Church Father X was a "capital 'C' Catholic."


----------



## JML (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know of one right off hand but it seems like something like that would be covered in a book on Church History. I am reading Schaff's volumes on Church History right now (in Volume 1) but it seems like he would cover something like that.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 8, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Does anyone know of such a book? It would seem to be a great counter to many Romanist apologists' claims that Church Father X was a "capital 'C' Catholic."




This one might help somewhat:

"Papal Power" by Henry T. Hudson, available at,

Trinity Foundation: Explaining God, man, Bible, salvation, philosophy, theology.


----------



## DTK (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand your question...but the best work I've seen that refutes the claims of the papacy from an historical perspective would be Edward Denny's _Papalism_. It can be downloaded here...

Internet Archive: Free Download: Papalism : a treatise on the claims of the papacy as set forth in the encyclical Satis Cognitum

Denny was a high Anglican, and this massive work is a refutation of pope Leo XIII's papal encyclical, _Satis cognitum_, which made the claim that the Church has always believed in the papacy, and that it always recognized the pope as the head of the church. Denny thoroughly dismantles those claims historically, and demonstrates how the patristic quotes utilized in this encyclical have been used in an ahistorical method. This book is not light reading, but does descend into the nitty-gritty historical details which Romanists, in their simplistic view of church history, choose to ignore.

DTK


----------



## brianeschen (Jul 8, 2009)

Samuel Miller in his book Baptism and Christian Education talks about the Waldenses who were untouched by Rome until the time of the Reformation (when Rome tried to crush them into submission). Their doctrine was very similar to the doctrine the reformers had rediscovered.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 8, 2009)

The History of Romanism by Dowling is quite good.
Check it out here:
The History of Romanism, by Rev. John Dowling


----------

